# Fragen...



## Solidcruiser (25. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich hab hier mal ein Thread eröffnet für Fragen.

Ich fang gleich mal an:
Ist wirklich davon abzuraten in das blade 2009 eine 180mm Gabel einzubauen obwohl der Rahmen nur auf 160mm ausgelegt ist?
Kann es sein, dass es zu Rissen oder ähnlichen kommt?
170mm ging ja noch aber z.B die Lyrik mit 170mm ist halt so teuer. Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## bunte-wildsau (16. April 2012)

kann meinen vorgänger leider nicht antworten. hab aber auch ne frage
gibt es ein onlinehändler der die neuen solidrahmen vertreibt? wenn ja welcher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (16. April 2012)

bunte-wildsau schrieb:


> kann meinen vorgänger leider nicht antworten. hab aber auch ne frage
> gibt es ein onlinehändler der die neuen solidrahmen vertreibt? wenn ja welcher?



Probier es am besten hier:

*SOLID BIKES Europe

*Peter Schmid
                    Rudolf-Diesel-Straße 13
                    72250 Freudenstadt
                    Deutschland

                    Fon Zentrale: +49 (0)7441 / 952-450
                    Fon: +49 (0)7441 / 952-457
                    Fax: +49 (0)7441 / 952-451


http://www.solidbikes.de/de/kontakt.html


----------



## Gaub´i (8. August 2012)

genau einfach zu uns oder 

www.hibike.de
www.bikemailorder.de
www.fahrrad.de
www.bikeunit.de
www.mountainbikes.net
www.21cycles.de


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (14. August 2012)

Besser bei Peter direkt anrufen...


----------



## trailterror (22. Dezember 2012)

Wieviel kann man den reverse base 790mm 35mm rise kürzen?

Danke


----------



## "Sebastian" (22. Dezember 2012)

Auf deine Wunschlänge. Verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst?


----------



## trailterror (22. Dezember 2012)

Um wieviel maximal?


----------



## MrJoss (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi 

Ich kann dir nur diesen Händler wärmstens empfehlen 
....http://www.ironworkx.de/home/shop/angebote.html?PHPSESSID=4f38006b194ebebae75f5e18d8fe2cc9


----------



## "Sebastian" (23. Dezember 2012)

MrJoss schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich kann dir nur diesen Händler wärmstens empfehlen
> ....http://www.ironworkx.de/home/shop/angebote.html?PHPSESSID=4f38006b194ebebae75f5e18d8fe2cc9


----------



## jens771 (23. Januar 2013)

MrJoss schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich kann dir nur diesen Händler wärmstens empfehlen
> ....http://www.ironworkx.de/home/shop/angebote.html?PHPSESSID=4f38006b194ebebae75f5e18d8fe2cc9


 
Ja der Fabi kann was!!!

und nicht nur Grillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smarty281 (26. Februar 2013)

Verkaufe meinen Rahmen, wenn jemand Interess hat!?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/126084-solid-bikes-solid-mission-9-schwarz-weisz-in-m


----------

